# Anyone ever get a rider with a bicycle?



## nickd8775

Anyone ever have a passenger with a bicycle in your car? I used to ride my bike a lot before Uber started and there were times I wish I could have taken my bike in an Uber. Bad weather, mechanical problems, wind blowing the wrong way, running late, steep hill, road inaccessible to bikes, etc.


----------



## MUGATS

You're not putting your bike in my vehicle if that's what you mean.


----------



## Grahamcracker

No but I did have a pax with a surf board


----------



## MSUGrad9902

I have. They ordered an XL. I put the back and second row seats down and he sat up front. It was a grocery run that he went a little crazy on, so he couldn't carry the groceries home on his bike. It was a fun trip and he was a tipper. Plus an XL surge doesn't hurt.


----------



## Chraniac

I personally haven't had a passenger with a bicycle get in my car. But I was once a passenger with a bicycle. In the late evening time in early December 2016 in Sacramento, CA. I rode my Specialized Allez to my friend house, which was 20+ miles away from where I was living at the time. I requested a Lyft and he came in a hatchback vehicle. It was night time so I couldn't make out the make & model. But I was really careful and I disassembled my road bike on some grass and gently placed my Specialized piece by piece in the guys boot. It fitted perfectly fine.


----------



## tohunt4me

nickd8775 said:


> Anyone ever have a passenger with a bicycle in your car? I used to ride my bike a lot before Uber started and there were times I wish I could have taken my bike in an Uber. Bad weather, mechanical problems, wind blowing the wrong way, running late, steep hill, road inaccessible to bikes, etc.


Some uber drivers in my city ride around with bike racks loaded with bikes.
TO BLOCK TRAFFIC CAM PICTURES !



Chraniac said:


> I personally haven't had a passenger with a bicycle get in my car. But I was once a passenger with a bicycle. In the late evening time in early December 2016 in Sacramento, CA. I rode my Specialized Allez to my friend house, which was 20+ miles away from where I was living at the time. I requested a Lyft and he came in a hatchback vehicle. It was night time so I couldn't make out the make & model. But I was really careful and I disassembled my road bike on some grass and gently placed my Specialized piece by piece in the guys boot. It fitted perfectly fine.


Fold down the back seat.
My model has a trunk.
Back seats fold down for extended cargo.
Bicycle can easily fit.


----------



## Chraniac

tohunt4me said:


> Fold down the back seat.
> My model has a trunk.
> Back seats fold down for extended cargo.
> Bicycle can easily fit.


Spot on. Precisely what the hatchback Lyft driver did to accommodate my beautiful Specialized Allez.


----------



## 1rightwinger

Yes. I picked up a guy during a rainstorm with a bike. I drive ford expedition so he requested xl. Folded back seats down. Easy fit. He said prior driver canceled on him when he showed up and saw the bike. I said "oh he must have had a prius" the guy said no it was a suburban. I don't get why another xl vehicle wouldn't take the ride.


----------



## JimKE

I've had two.

The first was a guy picking his bike up from the shop. He ordered XL and called me to ask if it was okay. I'm a cyclist and was prepared, so I said sure. Drove him to the bike shop and back. I drive an SUV, put the seats down, put a cheap plastic tablecloth down and it was no problem. No tip, which was tacky, but we had a nice ride.

The other was a college girl riding to school who had a flat. She ordered X, I was right around the corner, there's a bike shop at the college, and she was lucky. Easy quick ride and a $5 tip.


----------



## Michael-MS

Had a wheelchair.. It just barely fit in my trunk with 3pax. My seats fold back so a bike would be no problem with 1 Pax.


----------



## driverx.nj

No Bike but a pair of riders with one wheelchair.


----------

